# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τις μεταλλάξεις στα cockatiel

## serafeim

Φυλοσύνδετο Αρσενικό x Normal Grey Θηλυκό -------->50% Normal Grey Αρσενικό που είναι φορείς της μετάλλαξης, 50% Φυλοσύνδετα Θηλυκά.
για να καταλαβω εδω θα βγουν οοολα τα αρσενικα normal grey και ολα τα θηλυκα φυλοσυνδετα η δινονται 50-50 πιθανοτητες?

----------


## vicky_ath

> για να καταλαβω εδω θα βγουν οοολα τα αρσενικα normal grey και ολα τα θηλυκα φυλοσυνδετα?


Ακριβώς έτσι Σεραφείμ!!
Μία τέτοια περίπτωση, είναι το ζευγάρι της Βίκης (vikitaspaw) που έχει αρσενικό cinnamon(που είναι φυλοσύνδετη μετάλλαξη) και θηλυκό normal grey και το συζητούσαμε τις προάλλες στο θέμα της. Μπορείς να το διαβάσεις *εδώ*.
Από τα αυγουλάκια της όσα βγουν αρσενικά θα είναι normal grey αλλά θα είναι και φορείς cinnamon, χωρίς αυτό να φαίνεται, και όσα βγουν θηλυκά θα είναι cinnamon σαν το μπαμπά τους!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Βίκυ!! Πραγματικά λύθηκαν πολλές από τις απορίες μου!! Κ το κυριότερο θα ξερω το φύλο απ τα μικρά μου....να ρωτήσω...υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγει κανένα μωρό pied έστω κ σε μικρό ποσοστό?? Ο ρίο ειναι cinammon-pied νομίζω

----------


## vicky_ath

Βίκη αν η θηλυκιά σου δεν είναι φορέας Pied δυστυχώς όχι... τα μωρά σου θα βγουν φορείς pied και πάλι όχι όλα τους! Το pied είναι υπολειπόμενη μετάλλαξη! Στη θέση του whiteface, βάλε τη λέξη pied στην παρακάτω παράγραφο και θα καταλάβεις! Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα!  :winky: 



> *Η υπολειπόμενη μετάλλαξη πρέπει να επηρεάζει και τα δύο αντίγραφα ενός γονιδίου, ώστε να αλλάξει τον φαινότυπο του πουλιού.* Ένα φαινοτυπικά whiteface cockatiel πρέπει να κληρονομήσει ένα αντίγραφο του «whiteface» γονιδίου από κάθε έναν από τους γονείς του. Ένα πουλί που διαθέτει μόνο ένα αντίγραφο του υπολειπόμενου γονιδίου ονομάζεται φορέας και θα περάσει τη μετάλλαξη κατά το ήμισυ στους απογόνους του. Οι περισσότεροι φορείς δεν παρουσιάζουν κανένα σημάδι της κρυφής μετάλλαξης, αν και τα cockatiels που είναι φορείς Pied (split-to Pied) θα έχουν συχνά λίγα κίτρινα φτερά στο σβέρκο τους.
> *Για να αποκτήσετε ένα μωρό υπολειπόμενης μετάλλαξης θα πρέπει και οι δύο γονείς να έχουν τη μετάλλαξη είτε οπτικά είτε να είναι φορείς.* Τα θηλυκά μπορούν να είναι φορείς μιας υπολειπόμενης μετάλλαξης, αλλά όχι μίας φυλοσύνδετης μετάλλαξης. Για παράδειγμα, για να παραχθούν απόγονοι Whiteface κάθε γονέας πρέπει τουλάχιστον να είναι φορέας Whiteface. Εάν ένας από τους γονείς δεν έχει καθόλου γονίδια Whiteface, το πολύ οι απόγονοι να είναι φορείς Whiteface αλλά κανένας δεν θα το φέρει οπτικά.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Α μάλιστα καταλαβα...παντως η θυληκια μου εχει μια ασπρη βουλα στο σβερκο...λες να ναι κ αυτη φορεας pied??

----------


## vicky_ath

> Α μάλιστα καταλαβα...παντως η θυληκια μου εχει μια ασπρη βουλα στο σβερκο...λες να ναι κ αυτη φορεας pied??


Πολύ πιθανόν..  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

σε ευχαριστω βικυ απλα ο καιλ ειναι λουτινο (φυλοσυνδετη μεταλαξη) και η εμιλυ normal αρα ολα τα αρσενικα normal grey και ολα τα θηλυκα λουτινακια!!!
 τελεια σε ευχαριστω αν και θα αργησει ζευγαρωμα γιατι δεν θα τα αφησω σε τοσο μικρη ηλικια και δεν ξερω σηγουρα αν ειναι αρσενικος ο καιλ!!!
 και παλι σε ευχαριστω!!!

 και κατι ακομα ο καιλ (Αν ειναι αρσενικος) εχει καραφλιτσα παιζει ρολο αν ειναι φορεας σε κατι? η απλα δεν εχει αναπτυξη εκει το γτερωμα του και ισως σε καποια πτεροροια το βγαλει?

----------


## vicky_ath

Ακριβώς έτσι Σεραφείμ! Είσαι στην ίδια περίπτωση με τη Βίκη, αν ο μικρός σου είναι αγοράκι! 

Η καράφλα είναι χαρακτηριστικό των λουτίνο, όπως γράφω και στο άρθρο. Δε θα φύγει ποτέ. Δεν έχει σχέση με το αν είναι φορέας κάποιας άλλης μετάλλαξης!

----------


## serafeim

τελεια σε ευχαριστω και εχω μια αδυναμια  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033: pied  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033: 
σε ευχαριστω βικυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Athina

*Αντιθέτως τα αρσενικά θα πρέπει να φέρουν τη μετάλλαξη και στα δύο Χ χρωμοσώματα για να είναι ορατή.
*
Δηλαδή αρσενικο pearl είναι από γονείς pearl???

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπορεί να είναι είτε και οι 2 γονείς pearl, είτε η μαμά Pearl και ο μπαμπάς φορέας Pearl!  :winky:

----------


## Athina

Μπααα μπερδεύτηκα!!!
Που θα πάει θα το διαβάσω μία-δέκα-πενήντα φορές ...θα το καταλάβω  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Από θηλυκιά Loutino και αρσενικό Pearl τι απογόνους μπορεί να έχω (υποθετικά γιατί δεν γνωρίζουμε τους γονείς) ?

----------


## vicky_ath

Αρσενικά φορείς pearl & lutino(δλδ λογικά θα βγούνε Normal Grey, αλλά θα φέρουν στο γονίδιο τους τις δύο μεταλλάξεις αυτές) και θηλυκά Pearl!

----------


## μαρια ν

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν ζευγαρωσει λουτινο αρσενικο με θυληκο whiteface pearl τι μικρα θα εχω στο μελλον?

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
αυτο ειναι το ζευγαρακι μου και μετα τον Σεμπτεμβριο θα ηθελα να τα βαλω να ζευγαρωσουν

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν εχω ιδεα!!! Μαρια αλλα θελω να σου πω οτι ειναι πανεμορφα μαζι!!!! τωρα το πηρες το  white face?

----------


## vicky_ath

Λοιπόν, υποθέτοντας πως οι γονείς δεν είναι φορείς κάποιας άλλης μετάλλαξης, κάτι που θα μπορούσαμε να ξέρουμε αν γνώριζες τους γονείς τους, τα πουλάκια που θα πάρεις θα είναι ως εξής:


Αρσενικά: 100% Normal Grey που θα είναι φορείς Whiteface, Lutino & Pearl


Θηλυκά: 100% Lutino φορείς Whiteface

Δηλαδή θα ξέρεις από την αρχή το φύλο όλων των μικρών!  :winky:

----------


## μαρια ν

> Δεν εχω ιδεα!!! Μαρια αλλα θελω να σου πω οτι ειναι πανεμορφα μαζι!!!! τωρα το πηρες το white face?


το whiteface ο εχω κανα μηνα ,μου το χαρισε ενα παιδι θα ανοιξωκαποια στιγμη ενα θεμα να την συστησω και να τον ευχαριστησω

----------


## μαρια ν

Toυς γονεις τους δυστυχως δεν μπορω να ξερω,παντως το αρσενικο πουειναι λουτινο εχει μια μικρη καραφλιτσα
ισως οι γονεις του να ηταν και οι 2 λουτινο το θυληκο δεν μπορω να ξερω.
Δυστυχως δηλαδη δεν προκεται να παρω ποτε κανενα μωρο που να ειναι whiteface?και για ν εχω με τι πρεπει να βαλω την θυλυκια?

----------


## vicky_ath

> Δυστυχως δηλαδη δεν προκεται να παρω ποτε κανενα μωρο που να ειναι whiteface?και για ν εχω με τι πρεπει να βαλω την θυλυκια?


Όχι, κανένα! Μόνο φορείς!
Θέλεις αρσενικό wf ή έστω φορέα wf!

----------


## kirkal

τις μεταλλάξεις ακόμη δεν τις έχω καταλάβει πλήρως...αλλά ένα whiteface το θέλω και εγώ...πανέμορφο Μαρία να το χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Και εγω με τις μεταλλαξεις οχι απλα δεν τα παω καλα δεν καταλαβαινω απολυτος τιποτα

----------


## lagreco69

> Και εγω με τις μεταλλαξεις οχι απλα δεν τα παω καλα δεν καταλαβαινω απολυτος τιποτα


Το ιδιο ισχυει και για εμενα Μαρια, χα χα χα!! το προσπαθω ομως! ανυπομονουμε να μας παρουσιασεις την κουκλιτσα σου!!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Δεν προκειται να μαθετε ποτε γιατι στο θεμα της Βικυς με τς μεταλλαξεις δεν κανετε ερωτησεις.... αν ειχα γραψει εκει τις ερωτησεις μου εγω θα ηταν τουλαχιστον 300 σελιδες θεμα..... αλλα βαζω την βικυ στα ενδοτερα ακομη και να μου τα ζωγραφισει για να τα καταλαβω.... 
πηγαινετε στο θεμα και καντε πραγματικα οτι ερωτηση εχετε.....

----------


## lagreco69

> Δεν προκειται να μαθετε ποτε γιατι στο θεμα της Βικυς με τς μεταλλαξεις δεν κανετε ερωτησεις.... αν ειχα γραψει εκει τις ερωτησεις μου εγω θα ηταν τουλαχιστον 300 σελιδες θεμα..... αλλα βαζω την βικυ στα ενδοτερα ακομη και να μου τα ζωγραφισει για να τα καταλαβω.... 
> πηγαινετε στο θεμα και καντε πραγματικα οτι ερωτηση εχετε.....


Να πω Δημητρη οτι δεν εχεις δικιο, οχι δεν θα το πω.. εχεις απολυτο δικιο!!!

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ τωρα με την εμιλυ που δεν ειναι αρχεγονο πως θαβγουν τα μικρα? πως λεγεται η μεταλαξη της? πως θα βγαιναν τα μικρα? αν το ξερεις φυρσικα γιατι μου ειπες το ψαχνεις ακομα!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Σου ειπα... ειναι pied...
Τωρα τα μωρα σου θα βγουν το ιδιο με οταν τη νομιζαμε για νορμαλ γκρει, απλα θα ειναι ολα φορεις pied.

----------


## serafeim

pied?
φορεις pied?
Βικυ μην με τρελενεις ξερεις οτι λατρευω τα pied!!!
Ας κανει κανενα αστειο να μου κανει μικρα με κιτρινο σβερκακι θα τα λιωσω!!!
οχι pearl σιγουρα? χαχαχα σε ζαληζω σορρυ!!!  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Σίγουρα όχι pearl..
Μπορεί και ο Κάιλ να είναι φορέας pied και να πάρεις και Pied μωρά, όχι μόνο φορείς...

----------


## serafeim

ναι αλλα μακαρι να ηξερα οτι ειναι σιγουρα αρσενικο!!!
σε ευχαριστω πολυ Βικυ!!!

----------


## nikosg6

Επειδή είμαι 99 και όχι 100% σίγουρος αυτό ειναι περλε whiteface σωστά; Θυλικο δηλαδή; Ε;

----------


## serafeim

αν ειναι πανω απο 9-10 μηνων ναι ειναι θυληκο σιγουρα!!!




********** Βικυ δεν θα το πυστευψεις!!! Ακομα ψαχνω το φυλο του Καιλ με 100% σιγουρια!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα τραγικο!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αν δεν εχει περασει τη πρωτη του πτερορροια δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε αν ειναι αρσενικο η οχι!!!!
whiteface pearl παντως ειναι!

----------


## nikosg6

Ευχαριστω Σεραφείμ και δημητρη δηλαδή αν ειναι κάτω απο 9-10 μηνών παίζει να χάσει τις Πέρλες στην πτεροροια; Και να ειναι αγοράκι; Και ποιες οι πιθανότητες να γίνει αυτό;

----------


## serafeim

Αν σφυραει οτι ακουει τοτε κατα 70% αγορακι αλλα αν δεν κελαηδαει οι πιθανοτητες ειναι 1-2%  :sad:

----------


## mitsman

Οι πιθανοτητες ειναι 50- 50.... αν δεν εχει περασει την πρωτη του πτερορροια περιπου 7 -8 μηνω την περνανε, τοτε μπορει να ειναι και αγορι!

----------


## vicky_ath

Σωστά σου τα είπαν τα παιδιά... εγώ να πω πως μάλλον για κοριτσάκι το βλέπω, μιας και στο ματάκι του φαίνεται καθαρά το καφέ γύρω γύρω που δείχνει ότι το πουλάκι σίγουρα δεν είναι μωρό... αλλά μπορεί να πέφτω και έξω και να μην έχει περάσει όντως την πρώτη του πτερόρροια.
Μία φωτογραφία από το μέσα μέρος της ουράς θα μας βοηθούσε...

***Σεραφείμ τι να σου πω? Εγώ την γνώμη μου την είπα πολλές φορές και δεν αλλάζει... Επίσης δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ λάθος με κανένα πουλάκι του οποίου μου ζήτησαν να αναγνωρίσω το φύλο εφόσον αυτό ήταν εφικτό εμφανισιακά. Τώρα αν ο Κάιλ ήρθε να μου χαλάσει το σκορ τι να πω... χαλάλι του! Ας είναι καλά και ας είναι ότι θέλει!

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ ξερεις οτι σε εμπιστευομαι ετσι?
απλα 2-3 πραγματακια με χαλανε!!!
1)ειδα κιτρινα στιγματα στα φτερα της φτερουγας αλλα οχι ολα τα φτερα... ειανι 3 απο την μια μερια και απο την αλλη δεν ειδα κατι ακομη!!! (θυληκο)
2)σταματησε να κελαηδα αποτωμα (θυληκο)
3)δεν στηνεται οπως η εμιλυ (αρσενικο)

----------


## vicky_ath

Σήμερα λέω να σας βάλω ένα κουίζ.....



Έχουμε αυτούς τους γονείς: Αρσενικό Pied x Θηλυκό Cinnamon Pearl.
Και τα μωράκια που πήραμε μέχρι στιγμής είναι: Cinnamon Pied, Pied, Cinnamon, Pearl, Cinnamon Pearl και Normal Grey...
Πώς προέκυψαν αυτά τα χρώματα???

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ οι γονεις ειναι φυλοσυνθετο με υπολειπομενο αλλα ειχαν και γονιδια νορμαλ... ετσι τα νορμαλ θα ειναι φορεις και των δυο μεταλλαξεων των γονιων... τα αλλα βγηκαν καθαρα απο τα γονιδια(φυλοσυνθετο και υπολειπομενο)

----------


## vicky_ath

Δε μου αρκεί αυτή η απάντηση Σεραφείμ....
Πώς εξηγείς το ότι βγήκαν πουλάκια pearl, cinnamon pearl και cinnamon??

----------


## serafeim

δεν ειναι γονιδιακο;
αφου το θυληκο ειναι σιναμον πιρλ και το αρσενικο πιντ πηρε ενα φονιδιο απο εκει και ενα απο το αλλο... δεν μου ερχεται κατι αλλο... παντως απο οτι μας εχεις πει τα γονιδια πανε απο γονεις σε παιδια...

----------


## olga

χαχα δύσκολο ερώτημα! θα πω στην τύχη απο τους παπούδες τους.

----------


## serafeim

Ολγα αυτο εννουσα εδω  :winky: 



> παντως απο οτι μας εχεις πει τα γονιδια πανε απο γονεις σε παιδια...

----------


## vicky_ath

Εννοείται πως είναι γονιδιακό Σεραφείμ...
Αλλά όπως έχουμε πει για τις φυλοσύνδετες μεταλλάξεις δεν αρκεί μόνο το ένα γονίδιο του θηλυκού για να εμφανιστούν στους απογόνους. Επίσης αν έπαιρναν μόνο το cinnamon pearl της μητέρας θα έβγαιναν μόνο cinnamon pearl μωρά, και όχι cinnamon και Pearl σκέτα...

Όλγα είναι σωστό αυτό που λες... αλλά θέλω να μου το αιτιολογήσεις αν μπορείς...
Βέβαια δεν εξηγεί το πως βγήκαν ταυτόχρονα οι 3 διαφορετικές φυλοσύνδετες μεταλλάξεις, αλλά δεν περιμένω να το βρείτε και αυτό σε 10 λεπτά! Εγώ έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου για μέρες... χαχαχα!!!

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω!! ειλικρινα!! χαχαχαχα
Ισως επειδη ο γονοτυπος του αρσενικου και του θυληκο και σε συνεργασια με τους παπουδες φερουν και κυριαρχα αλλα και υπολειπομενα γονιδια?
ή μηπως παιζει ρολο το χρωμοσωμα?

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ μολις το βρουμε ή μας το πεις να σου βαλω κι εγω κατι δυσκολο συμφωνα με τα λεγειν σου!!!  :winky:

----------


## Kostakos

Επειδη τωρα και εγω ασχολουμαι καπως το φυλοσυνθετο τι σημαινει παιδια??

----------


## serafeim

Κωστα ειναι η μεταλλαξη που φενεται στα φυλετικα χρωμοσωματα και κυριως ή μονο δεν θυμαμαι στα Χ χρωμοσωματα!!!
π.χ. τα λουτινο,cinamon,pearl και αλμπινο κοκατιλ ειναι φυλοσυνδετα!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Τώρα μου τα μπερδεύεις.... μιλάμε για τις φυλοσύνδετες μεταλλάξεις.... άσε τα υπολειπόμενα και τα κυρίαρχα....
Για να δώσω μία βοήθεια.... ο μπαμπάς κληρονόμησε από τους γονείς του τα γονίδια cinnamon και pearl, όμως μόνο ένα γονίδιο, όχι δύο που χρειάζονται για να εμφανιστούν οι μεταλλάξεις στο φαινότυπό του, και έτσι είναι φορέας τους...

Στο πινακάκι αυτό βλέπουμε τους γονείς με τα χρωματιστά γράμματα και τους απογόνους που προκύπτουν με μαυρα.
Με κεφαλαία οι μεταλλάξεις που φαίνονται εμφανισιακά, και με μικρά οι μεταλλαξεις που είναι φορείς και δεν φαίνονται.
Αρσενικό/Θηλυκό
Χ (CINNAMON+PEARL)
Y

X (cinnamon)
XX
XY

X (cearl)
XX
XY



Για συμπληρώστε στα κουτάκια των απογόνων τι μεταλλάξεις θα προκύψουν. Θυμηθείτε ότι τα θηλυκά δε μπορούν να είναι φορείς των φυλοσύνδετων μεταλλάξεων και ότι τα αρσενικά χρειάζονται να πάρουν το γονίδιο και από τους δύο γονείς για να το εμφανίσουν....  :winky: 




> Βικυ μολις το βρουμε ή μας το πεις να σου βαλω κι εγω κατι δυσκολο συμφωνα με τα λεγειν σου!!!


Αααα.... ανυπομονώ να δω....




> Επειδη τωρα και εγω ασχολουμαι καπως το φυλοσυνθετο τι σημαινει παιδια??


Κώστα διάβασε το άρθρο για να καταλάβεις... *Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel*

----------


## olga

Δεν μπορώ να το αιτιολογήσω! Πονοκεφάλιασα πρωί πρωί! το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι ότι απο τους παπούδες παίρνουν κατά 25% είχα διαβάσει κάπου αλλά όσο και να τα διαβάσω αυτά δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω, με τα φαινότυπα και τα υπολειπόμμενα και τα κυρίαρχα!!

----------


## Kostakos

> Τώρα μου τα μπερδεύεις.... μιλάμε για τις φυλοσύνδετες μεταλλάξεις.... άσε τα υπολειπόμενα και τα κυρίαρχα....
> Για να δώσω μία βοήθεια.... ο μπαμπάς κληρονόμησε από τους γονείς του τα γονίδια cinnamon και pearl, όμως μόνο ένα γονίδιο, όχι δύο που χρειάζονται για να εμφανιστούν οι μεταλλάξεις στο φαινότυπό του, και έτσι είναι φορέας τους...
> 
> Στο πινακάκι αυτό βλέπουμε τους γονείς με τα χρωματιστά γράμματα και τους απογόνους που προκύπτουν με μαυρα.
> Με κεφαλαία οι μεταλλάξεις που φαίνονται εμφανισιακά, και με μικρά οι μεταλλαξεις που είναι φορείς και δεν φαίνονται.
> Αρσενικό/Θηλυκό
> Χ (CINNAMON+PEARL)
> Y
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστω Βικη.. Βασικα μολις το εγραψα θυνηθηκα οτι ειχες κανει ενα τελειο αρθρο για τις μεταλλαξεις στα κοκατιλ... Αλλα και παλι δε καταλαβαινω ,το διαβασα και εκει... Στην αρχη τους ορισμους τους διαβασα καθως και τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## serafeim

Οριστε!!!



> Θυμηθείτε ότι τα θηλυκά δε μπορούν να είναι φορείς των φυλοσύνδετων  μεταλλάξεων και ότι τα αρσενικά χρειάζονται να πάρουν το γονίδιο και από  τους δύο γονείς για να το εμφανίσουν....


ακριβως γι αυτο!!! το θυληκο ειναι cinamon pearl ο αρσενικος εχει τα γονιδια εξου και τα μικρα!! 
το πινακακι σου με μπερδεψε λιγο χαχαχαχα
Βικυ το pied ειναι υπολειπομενη μεταλλαξη ομως, οταν ειναι cinamon pied γινεται φυλοσυνδετη? αν ναι τοτε παλι συμβαινει το ιδιο με το παραπανω!!! εχουν παρει το γονιδιο και απο τους δυο γονεις ωστε να εμφανησουν την φυλοσυνδετη μεταλλαξη!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Κώστα καταλαβαίνω πως είναι δύσκολες έννοιες και εξίσου δύσκολο το να τις κατανοήσουμε στην πράξη...
Πίστεψέ με έχω διαβάσει πολύ βιολογία για να μπορώ να τα καταλάβω και εγώ.
Είσαι μικρός ακόμα... αν επιλέξεις την Θετική κατευθυνση στο λύκειο θα μάθεις αρκετά πράγματα για τη γενετική στο μάθημα της Βιολογίας!
Εγώ τα εξήγησα όσο πιο απλά γίνεται... αλλά καταλαβαίνω πως είναι διαφορετικό να διαβάζεις απλά ένα κείμενο που έγραψε κάποιος και αλλιώς να σου τα εξηγούν με παραδείγματα από κοντά!

----------


## Kostakos

Βικη και εμεις καναμε γενετικη στο σχολειο αλλα αυτα που καναμε ηταν απλα και σε ανθρωπινα χαρακτηριστικα και διαβασα πως στα κοκατιλ καιποια πραγματα ειναι αντιθετα γι αυτο ..... Βασικα μαρεσει η βιολογια ενω αν και ειμαι καλος στα φιλολογικα δε τα μπορω για πολυ.... Οποτε μαλλον προς θετικη το κοβω!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Και αυτά απλά είναι... ουσιαστικά το μόνο που αλλάζει με τον άνθρωπο είναι η αντιστροφή μεταξύ θηλυκού και αρσενικού. Τϊποτε άλλο...

----------


## Kostakos

Αυτο μαλλον ειναι το προβλημα τα θυληκα εχουν το ΧΥ ζευγος χρωμοσωμάρων και τα αρσενικα το ΧΧ ??.

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι... δες το πινακάκι που έβαλα παραπάνω...

----------


## Kostakos

Δε το καταλαβαινω, δεν υποτιθεται οτι αν τα πολλαπλασιασεις αυτα τα δυο θα σου βγαλουν πιθανοτητες για τη μεταλλαξη των απογονων τους?? πωςνα τα πολλαπλασιάσεις??? Αν αυτο γινεται.. Ειναι μπερδευτικο χαχαχα  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

βικυ δεν απαντησες στο δικο μου !!  :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

> Βικυ το pied ειναι υπολειπομενη μεταλλαξη ομως, οταν ειναι cinamon pied γινεται φυλοσυνδετη? αν ναι τοτε παλι συμβαινει το ιδιο με το παραπανω!!! εχουν παρει το γονιδιο και απο τους δυο γονεις ωστε να εμφανησουν την φυλοσυνδετη μεταλλαξη!!


Σεραφείμ μη βάζεις το Pied και μπερδευεσαι.... αυτό παραμένει υπολειπόμενο και δεν αλλάζει ο τρόπος που κληρονομείται..




> Δε το καταλαβαινω, δεν υποτιθεται οτι αν τα πολλαπλασιασεις αυτα τα δυο θα σου βγαλουν πιθανοτητες για τη μεταλλαξη των απογονων τους?? πωςνα τα πολλαπλασιάσεις??? Αν αυτο γινεται.. Ειναι μπερδευτικο χαχαχα


Δεν πολλαπλασιάζεις... προσθέτεις... κάθε απόγονος παίρνει ένα γονίδιο Χ από τον πατέρα του (μαζί και την μετάλλαξη που έχει απάνω αυτό το γονίδιο) και ή το Χ ή το Υ της μητέρας...
Και καταλήγει πάλι με δύο γονίδια...

----------


## Kostakos

Εμεις κανουμε το ετσι ειναι απο το σχολικο βιβλιο πανψ δεξια και κατω αριστερα οι γονοτυποι των γονεων και μετα απο προσθεση σορρυ βγαινουν συνδιασμοι...

----------


## serafeim

Αρσενικό/Θηλυκό
Χ (CINNAMON+PEARL)
Y

X (cinnamon)
XX
XY

X (cearl)
XX
XY


μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις πως να συμπληρωσουμε το πινακακι? με παραδειγματα? γιατι μπερδευτηκα !!!  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

> Εμεις κανουμε το ετσι ειναι απο το σχολικο βιβλιο πανψ δεξια και κατω αριστερα οι γονοτυποι των γονεων και μετα απο προσθεση σορρυ βγαινουν συνδιασμοι...


Έτσι ακριβώς Κώστα!

Άρα στην περίπτωσή μας έχουμε αντί για Μ και μ, Cinnamon και Pearl!

Οπότε:
Αρσενικό/Θηλυκό
Χ (CINNAMON+PEARL)
Y

X (cinnamon)
XX(Cinnamon φορέας Pearl)
XY(Cinnamon)

X (pearl)
XX(Pearl φορέας Cinnamon)
XY(Pearl)

----------


## Kostakos

Εννοεις στους απογονους εε???αααα δηλαδη το cinnamon ειναι το επικρατες?? και το pearl το υπολειπομενο??

----------


## olga

Φανταστείτε στην βιολογία της τρίτης λυκείο έγραψα 19 +, ο μεγαλύτερος μου βαθμός και τώρα δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα !!!
Το μόνο που κατάλαβα επειδή το είδα κιόλας στα δικά μου, είναι πως τα αρσενικά θα μοιάζουν στην μαμα και τα θηλυκά στον μπαμπά. Πολυ περίπλοκά πράγματα!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Εννοεις στους απογονους εε???αααα δηλαδη το cinnamon ειναι το επικρατες?? και το pearl το υπολειπομενο??


Όχι... είναι ισοδύναμα γονίδια και τα δύο...
Στο βιβλίο σου έχει ένα παράδειγμα με τα Κ και Λ... δλδ δύο διαφορετικά γονίδια που συνυπάρχουν. Αυτή η περίπτωση είναι...

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ παραδειγμα εδωσες στο πινακακι? η ετσι ειαν ικανονικα?

----------


## Kostakos

> Όχι... είναι ισοδύναμα γονίδια και τα δύο...
> Στο βιβλίο σου έχει ένα παράδειγμα με τα Κ και Λ... δλδ δύο διαφορετικά γονίδια που συνυπάρχουν. Αυτή η περίπτωση είναι...


Αληθεια... Σοβαρα δε το θυμαμαι καθολου το συγκεκριμενο πραγμα θα ψαξω....

----------


## vicky_ath

> Βικυ παραδειγμα εδωσες στο πινακακι? η ετσι ειαν ικανονικα?


Έτσι είναι κανονικά Σεραφείμ...




> Αληθεια... Σοβαρα δε το θυμαμαι καθολου το συγκεκριμενο πραγμα θα ψαξω....


Λίγο μπροστά από την τάξη σου αλλά εδώ τα εξηγεί όλα....
http://digitalschool.minedu.gov.gr/m...2734/unit=1457

----------


## serafeim

οποτε Βικυ να σου πω κι εγω!!!
Αν υποθεσουμε οτι "ο" Καιλ ειναι οντως αρσενικο και η Εμιλυ οπως λες δεν ειναι αραχεγονο... τι απογονους θα εχουν?
Καιλ--->Πατερα,μανα= Λουτινο και οι δυο γονεις του
Εμιλυ---> ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ

----------


## vicky_ath

Θηλυκά λουτίνο και αρσενικά normal grey φορείς pied!

----------


## serafeim

Αν ειχε π.χ. καποιον φορεα ο Καιλ ας πουμε pied ή pearl  ή οτι να ειναι τελος παντων... θα αλλαζαν τα πραγματα?

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι εννοείται!

----------


## serafeim

Σε πολυ καλη στις μεταλλαξεις τελικα!!! χαχαχαχα  :: 
αν μου βγουν και τα δυο θυληκα περιμενω Ναξιοτικο!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Βικυ, τα μωρα lutino μωρα του Σεραφειμ, θα εχουν καραφλιτσα ή οχι?

----------


## serafeim

Και επισης Βιλυ (Σε εχουμε τρελανει) τα μικρα θα εχουν καποιον φορεα?

----------


## vicky_ath

> Βικυ, τα μωρα lutino μωρα του Σεραφειμ, θα εχουν καραφλιτσα ή οχι?


Αυτό δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω Νίκο... θα το δούμε στην πράξη... σίγουρα πάντως αν έχουν θα είναι μικρότερη από του Κάιλ!




> Και επισης Βιλυ (Σε εχουμε τρελανει) τα μικρα θα εχουν καποιον φορεα?


Τα αρσενικά θα είναι σίγουρα φορείς λουτίνο και όλα τα πουλάκια φορείς Pied!

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Βικυ!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Παιδια να σας πω, βρηκα αυτην την καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια στο ιντερνετ,με αυτο το τοσο ομορφο κακατιλακι και θελω να μου πειτε τι μεταλλαξη ειναι.(δν βρηκα αλλο θεμα γι' αυτο ρωταω εδω)

----------


## vicky_ath

Είναι whiteface cinnamon pearl pied. Ένα τέτοιο κοριτσάκι ψάχνουμε και εμεις για να την παντρέψουμε με τον μικρό μας wf...! Δύσκολη η αναζήτηση...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Ένα τέτοιο κοριτσάκι ψάχνουμε και εμεις για να την παντρέψουμε με τον μικρό μας wf...!


Αγορακι βγηκε τελικα?  :Big Grin:

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλέ ναι... εχει πάνω από μήνα που τραγουδάει κανονικά!!!  :Happy: 
Το καμάρι μου!!!

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχα Βικυ τελικα ολα αλλαζουν!!  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

> χαχαχαχα Βικυ τελικα ολα αλλαζουν!!


Τι εννοείς Σεραφείμ??

----------


## serafeim

Δεν ειχατε αλλο ενα μικρο που το νομιζατε αρσενικο και ηταν θυληκο? η ειναι πολυ παλιο αυτο και το θυμαμαι σαν φετος? χαχαχαχα
Και απο την αλλη το λουτινο μου!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Και απο την αλλη το λουτινο μου!!


Τελικα ειναι η Καιλ?

----------


## vicky_ath

Δεν ξέρω για ποιο πουλάκι λες... πάντως αυτό που ανέφερα εγώ τώρα από την αρχή για αγόρι μας έκανε και επιβεβαιωθήκαμε!
Το λουτίνο σου τι?

----------


## serafeim

αα δεν το ξερω ΕΓΩ ακομη!! η Βικυ μου εχει πει απειρες φορες και ξεκαθαρα αρσενικο!!!
Αλλα τι να πω!! Εγω απειρος απειρος!!!

----------


## mitsman

Το λουτινο σου ειναι κοριτσακιιι.... γυναικες.... αστες να λενε....... χι χι χι χι χι!!!!!

Ο Κιρκος τον ειχα βγαλει κιρκη.... νομιζα οτι ηταν κοριτσακι οταν μου το ειχε δωσει ο Βαγγελης!!!!! τελικα αγοραρος με τα ολα του!

----------


## serafeim

Λες Δημητρη?
θα δουμε!!  :Happy: 
αν ειναι θυληκο περιμενω ναξοθεσσαλονικιοτικα αγορακια κανονηστε χαχαχα  :Anim 26:

----------


## serafeim

Λοιπον.. να εκφρασσω μια καομη απορια μου που μου γεννηθηκε?
Η μετταλαξη της Εμιλυ που μου ειπες Βικυ οτι δεν ειναι Normal gray τι ειναι? φιλοσυνδετη ή υπολειπομενη ή κυριαρχη?

----------


## vicky_ath

Αν ειναι pied, οπως πιστευω εγω, ειναι υπολειπομενη...

Αλλα μη μου δινεις σημασια... γυναικες....

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω Βικυ!!!

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ κατι ακομη!!  :Happy: 
Υπολειπόμενο x Normal Grey 100% φορείς της μετάλλαξης
δηλαδη θα ειναι ολα νορμαλ και φορεις?

----------


## mitsman

ναι θα ειναι ολα νορμαλ γκρει φορεις μεταλλαξης! μπορει να βγαλεις και pied ομως αν ο αρσενικος σου ειναι φορεας παιντ!

----------


## serafeim

αν εχουμε ομως ενα ζευγαρι που ειναι αρσενικο υπολειπομενο και θυληκο φυλοσυνδετο; πως πανε;

----------


## mitsman

Αν ο αρσενικος ειναι φορεας του φυλοσυνδετου????

 :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Οχι οχι!!
Εχουμε ενα καθαρα υπολειπομενο αρσενικο και ενα φυλοσυνδετο θυληκο!! Στην αναπαραγωγη τους τι βγαινει?

----------


## mitsman

Νομιζω νορμαλ γκρευ φορεις του φυλοσυνδετου τα  αρσενικα!!!!

----------


## serafeim

βρε βρε βρε τον Δημητρακη!!! ξεφτερι σε εκανε το Βικακι!!!
Ευχαριστω παααααρα πολυ κυριε Δημητρη!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Νομιζω νορμαλ γκρευ φορεις του φυλοσυνδετου τα  αρσενικα!!!!


και όλα τα πουλάκια φορείς της υπολειπόμενης μετάλλαξης!

----------


## serafeim

νορμαλ γκρευ με φορεθς σε φυλοσυνδετο και υπολειπομενο; δεν το επιασα τωρα ...  :-D

----------


## mitsman

το υπολοιπομενο κληρονομειται και στα θηλυκα και στα αρσενικα!!!!

το φυλοσυνδετο φορεας μπορει να ειναι μονο τα αρσενικα!

----------


## serafeim

Μπερδευτηκα γι αυτο!!!
Αρα ΟΛΑ νορμαλ με φορεις υπολειπομενο και φυλοσυνδετο τα αρσενικα και τα θυληκα μονο υπολειπομενο? Σωστα?

----------


## vicky_ath

Σωστά, ναι!

----------


## serafeim

Δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να βγει κατι απο φυλοσυνδετο ή υπολειπομενο μικρο ε?  :sad:  πολυ κριμα!! δεν πειραζει!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Οχι Σεραφείμ! Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση!

----------


## serafeim

Αν υποθεσουμε η Εμιλυ που λες ειναι υπολειπομενη και εχει και γονιδια φυλοσυνδετα.. με ενα υπολειπομενο αρσενικο δεν θα βγει κανενα φυλοσυνδετο?
ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ που σε πριζω αλλα επειδη μου βγηκαν κοπελες και οι δυο μμην παρω νορμαλ γαμπρους να βγαλω πιντακια που θελω μωρεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

τα θηλυκια δεν γινεται να ειναι φορεις φυλλοσυνδετων μεταλλαξεων!

----------


## serafeim

αρα πιντακι δεν βγαζω με τιποτα ε?  :sad:

----------


## mitsman

το pied ειναι υπολοιπομενη μεταλλαξη!

----------


## serafeim

Ναι αυτο το ξερω!! εχω την Εμιλυ Υπολειπομενο (συμφωνα με την Βικυ που ετσι θα ειναι) και την Καιλ φυλοσυνδετη!!!
Τι μπορω να κανω για να βγαλω pied? Εχετε τιποτα στο νου σας?

----------


## mitsman

Παρε ενα αρσενικο pied!!!

----------


## serafeim

Που να βρω πιντ και φθηνω.. τελος παντων.. Ευχαριστω παρα μα παρα μα παρα μα παρα πολυ

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα..
πολυ συντομα γεννηθηκαν νεες ερωτησεις...
Εχουμε ενα αρσενικπ περλε και οταν χασει ολες τις περλες στο σβερκο εχει πιτσιλιες οπως τα split to pied αυτο ισχυει και στα περλε; δηλαδη ειναι pearl split to pied;

Αν η Εμιλυ ειναι υπολειπομενη πως ονομαζεται η μεταλλαξη της;

----------


## μαρια ν

λοιπον αυτος ειναι ο sugar και αυτη η angel τους γονεις τους δεν μπορω να τους ξερω δυστυχως θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν ξερουμε τι μικρα θα βγουν και τι θα ειναι

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## serafeim

ΟΛΑ νορμαλ με φορεις υπολειπομενο και φυλοσυνδετο τα αρσενικα και τα θυληκα μονο υπολειπομενο, δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος αλλα ετσι μου φενεται!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μαρια, γιατι το πτερωμα της Angel ειναι ακαταστατο?

----------


## nikosg6

Σεραφειμ δεν ξερω αν σε βοηθαει αυτο αλλα εγω εχω βγαλει κοκατιλακι σαν την εμιλυ  και ηταν απο μητερα pied και πατερα νορμαλ γκρι φορεα pied.

----------


## serafeim

Νικο και η Βικυ μου ειπε οτι εχει σιγουρα φορεα pied η Εμιλυ αλλα επισης μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι νορμαλ γκρευ ποιο παλια!!! Για αυτο ρωταει αν δεν ειναι νορμαλ τι μεταλλαξη ειναι?  :Happy:

----------


## μαρια ν

> Μαρια, γιατι το πτερωμα της Angel ειναι ακαταστατο?


οταν την πηρα ηταν χειροτερα το φτερωμα της τωρα εχει αρχισει και φτιαχνει απο κοντα αμα της δεις ειναι μια χαρα παρνει και βιταμινες στο νερακι της για το φτερωμα

----------


## nikosg6

ειναι pied απλα δεν εχει πολλα ασπρα πανω της ετσι πιστευω εγω :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Εγω δεν ξερω !  :Happy:  χαχαχα
Περιμενουμε την Βικυ για σιγουρια μπας και σπουδαζει!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

αχλα μου σαχλα μου κουλουβαχατα!!!!!!

Σεραφειμ εγω σηκωνω τα χερια μου ψηλα!

Μαρια μπορεις να μας πεις τι μεταλλάξεις ειναι τα κοκατιλακια σου? Οχι οτι δεν ξερω, απλα για σε βοηθησουμε να καταλαβεις!

----------


## serafeim

Τι ειπα παλι  :sad: ?
παλι μπερδεψα τα υπολειπομενα με τα φυλοσυνδετα?   :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

> Τι ειπα παλι ?
> παλι μπερδεψα τα υπολειπομενα με τα φυλοσυνδετα?


Οχι... εμενα μπερδεψες..... χααχχαχαχαχαχα ας περιμενεις την Βικυ....

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχα οκ ας περιμενουμε !!  :Happy:

----------


## μαρια ν

o sugar νομιζω ειναι whiteface pied kai η angelνομιζω whiteface cinnamon pearl pied σωστα τα λεω Βικυ?

----------


## mitsman

Αν και με λενε Δημητρη θα σου απαντησω!!! Ναι πολυ σωστα τα λες...

Αρα εχεις ενα αρσενικο που δειχνει να εχει 2 υπολειπομενες μεταλλαξεις και ενα θηλυκο που εχει μια υπολειπόμενη και δυο φυλλοσυνδετες.....
Αν πουμε οτι δεν κρυβει αλλα γονιδια το αρσενικο μεσα του.... τοτε μπορεις να βγαλεις:

White face pied με τα αρσενικα να ειναι φορεις cinnamon και pearl!

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστουμε Βικυ!! Ησουν πολυ κατατοπιστικοτατη!!  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011: 
Δημητρη υπαρχει περιπτωση ενα normal grey να ειναι φορεας pied, pearl, cinamon και ino μαζι?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Δημητρη υπαρχει περιπτωση ενα normal grey να ειναι φορεας pied, pearl, cinamon και ino μαζι?


Νικο με λενε, θα σου απαντησω εγω  ::  

Ναι γινεται  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχα Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικολα!!  :Happy:

----------


## μαρια ν

> Αν και με λενε Δημητρη θα σου απαντησω!!! Ναι πολυ σωστα τα λες...
> 
> Αρα εχεις ενα αρσενικο που δειχνει να εχει 2 υπολειπομενες μεταλλαξεις και ενα θηλυκο που εχει μια υπολειπόμενη και δυο φυλλοσυνδετες.....
> Αν πουμε οτι δεν κρυβει αλλα γονιδια το αρσενικο μεσα του.... τοτε μπορεις να βγαλεις:
> 
> White face pied με τα αρσενικα να ειναι φορεις cinnamon και pearl!


σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη το βικη ηταν για την βικη αλλα τελικα τα εμαθες τελεια και εσυ μπραβο σου !!!! εγω οσο και να μου εξηγουν πιστευω οτι ποτε δεν θα καταλαβωτις μεταλλαξεις οποτε τα αρσενικα θα ειναι σαν τον αρσενικο και οτι διαφορετικο θα ειναι θηλυκο?

----------


## mitsman

Ολα θα ειναι σαν το αρσενικο (ισως πιο πολυ γκρι) απλα οσα απο τα μικρα βγουν αγορακια θα εχουν μεσα τους το γονιδιο του cinnamon kai toy pearl  τα οποια ειναι φυλοσυνδετα και μπορουν να τα κρυβουν μεσα τους μονο τα αγορακια!!!

Βεβαια αυτο που συζηταμε τωρα ειναι καθαρα υποθετικο γιατι ο αρσενικος μπορει να κρυβει μεσα του γονιδια οπως pearl η και cinnamon και να βγαλεις και αλλα μωρακια!!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη μακαρι να ζευγαρωσουν και να δω μωρα τοσο ομορφα οσο και οι γονεις τους,εαν μπορεσω θα βαλω φωτο και τον αρσενικο της μπριτζητ μου για να δουμε τις μεταλλαξεις σε ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## serafeim

Βαλε βαλε βαλε βαλε!!
Γνωση γνωση γνωση γνωση!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Εχουμε ενα αρσενικπ περλε και οταν χασει ολες τις περλες στο σβερκο εχει πιτσιλιες οπως τα split to pied αυτο ισχυει και στα περλε; δηλαδη ειναι pearl split to pied;
> 
> Αν η Εμιλυ ειναι υπολειπομενη πως ονομαζεται η μεταλλαξη της;


Ναι, pearl split to pied.

Η Έμιλυ είπαμε είναι normal grey split to pied.




> Περιμενουμε την Βικυ για σιγουρια μπας και σπουδαζει!!


Τι σπουδάζω και δεν το ήξερα??? χαχαχαχα!




> Τι ειπα παλι ?
> παλι μπερδεψα τα υπολειπομενα με τα φυλοσυνδετα?


Σεραφείμ δε μπορεις απλά να λες φυλοσύνδετα και υπολειπόμενα. Πρέπει να εξηγείς για ποια μετάλλαξη πρόκειται. Δηλαδή αυτό που είπες στη Μαρία ουσιαστικά δεν είχε κανένα νόημα!

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ ευχαριστω για το πρωτο!!
Δεν σπουδαζεις βιολογια κατι τετοιο?  :Happy:  η για αλλη μια φορα λεω βλακιες? χαχαχ
ναι εχεις δικιο εννοω οτι μην μπερδευω το pied που ειναι υπολειπομενη με το λουτινο που ειναι φυλοσυνδετο μηπως νομιζα το αντιθετο αυτο ηθελα να πω!! συγγνωμη δεν θα ξαναεπαναληφθει!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Όχι Σεραφείμ, καμία σχέση!  Διατροφολόγος ειμαι!

----------


## serafeim

Αρα βλακιες ελεγα χαχαχαχαχα συγγνωμη που σε εκανα και βιολογο !  :Happy:

----------


## μαρια ν

καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα ενασ φιλος μου εχει ενα ζευγαρι ο αρσενικος ειναι normal και η θηλυκια wf cinnamon pearl pied καναν 3 μωρακια 2 λουτινο και μια περλιτσα cinnamon   μπορουμε να ξερουμε το φυλλο τους και εαν εχουν παρει μετταλαξη απο την μαμα ετσι ωστε οταν αυτα ζευγαρωσουν με wfβγαλουν μωρα σαν την μαμα τους

----------


## mitsman

Τα δυο λουτινακια  ειναι κοριτσακια!

Ο μπαμπας ειναι φορεας σινναμον περλ και λουτινο!!!
το αλλο μωρακι δεν ξερουμε το φυλο του αλλα οτι και να ειναι. ειτε αρσενικο ειτε θηλυκο θα ειναι ενα πουλακι σινναμον περλ φορεας wf και pied! Με το καταλληλο ταιρι λοιπον μπορουν να δωσουν παιδια σαν την μαμα!

Τα λουτινακια κοριτσακια θα ειναι και αυτα φορεις των υπολοιπομενων μεταλλαξεων wf + pied  οποτε αυτα με ενα αρσενικο ταιρι wf cinnamon pearl pied μπορουν να δωσουν μωρα σαν την μαμα!



Υ.Γ. εχω φαει την ζωη μου να βρω ενα wf cinnamon pearl pied

----------


## μαρια ν

μακαρι να βγουν μωρα οποτε εχουμε ελπιδες να βγει ενα τετοιο μωρο σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## μαρια ν

εδω ειναι η μπριτζητ μου και ο αντρας της μπορουμε να ξερουμε τι μωρα θα βγαλουν ? οι γονεις της μπριτζητ ειναι ο μπαμπας της normal grey to spied και η μαμα της pied του γαμπρου δεν μπορω να ξερω

----------


## vicky_ath

Ο γαμπρος ειναι το λουτίνο εεε???

----------


## μαρια ν

οχι το λυτινο ειναι το θηλυκο

----------


## vicky_ath

Αν θεωρήσουμε πως ο μπαμπάς είναι μόνο αυτό που βλέπουμε, δηλαδή Pearl Pied, και δεν κρύβει κάποιο γονίδιο θα πάρεις:

*Αρσενικά:*
50% Pied/pearl & lutino
50% Normal grey/Pied, pearl & lutino

*Θηλυκά:*
50% Pearl Pied
50% Pearl/Pied

Δηλαδή θα ξέρεις από την αρχή το φύλο όλων των μικρών!  :winky:

----------


## μαρια ν

σε ευχαριστω πολυ δηλ οταν θα δω λουτινο ειναι σιγουρα αγορακι οπως οταν θα δω νορμαλ σωστα?

----------


## vicky_ath

Οχι.... λουτίνο δε θα δεις! Τα visual (φαινότυπος) είναι αυτά πριν την κάθετο! Ότι βλέπεις μετά την κάθετο είναι τα splits (γονίδια φορεις). Τα αρσενικά θα είναι split Lutino.

----------


## μαρια ν

τωρα το καταλαβα οκ σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!

----------


## makel23

Καλησπέρα Βικη να σε ρωτησω και εγω κατι για γενετικη..Λεω να παρω ενα pied αρσενικό..Αν ζευγαρωσει με ενα φυλοσυνδετο θυληκο τι απογόνουσ θα πάρω? τα θυληκα δεν φαινεται να ειναι φορεις pied θα μπορουσε οστοσο να φερουν γονιδιο και απλα αυτο να μην εκφραζεται καθόλου?Επίσης αυτο που δεν καταλαβαιμω ειναι πως θα ειναι τα αρσενικα απο μια τετοια γέννα με ενα Χ φυλοσυνδετο και αλλο ενα Χ απο φαινοτυπικα υπολειπόμενη αυτοσωμικη μεταλλαξη..Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vicky_ath

> Λεω να παρω ενα pied αρσενικό..Αν ζευγαρωσει με ενα φυλοσυνδετο θυληκο τι απογόνουσ θα πάρω?


Αν το θηλυκό αυτό δεν είναι φορέας Pied ή οποιασδήποτε άλλης υπολειπόμενης μετάλλαξης και το αρσενικό δεν είναι επίσης φορέας οποιασδήποτε φυλοσύνδετης ή υπολειπόμενης μετάλλαξης, τότε όλα τα μωρά θα σου βγουν normal grey. Όλα τα πουλάκια θα ειναι φορείς Pied και τα αρσενικά φορείς της φυλοσύνδετης μετάλλαξης της μητέρας.




> τα θυληκα δεν φαινεται να ειναι φορεις pied θα μπορουσε οστοσο να φερουν γονιδιο και απλα αυτο να μην εκφραζεται καθόλου?


Η μόνη μετάλλαξη στην οποία δεν εκφράζεται φαινοτυπικά ο φορέας pied είναι το Lutino/Albino. Σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες το πουλάκι που είναι φορέας Pied έχει μικρά σημάδια στο σβέρκο του, κίτρινου ή λευκού χρώματος!




> Επίσης αυτο που δεν καταλαβαιμω ειναι πως θα ειναι τα αρσενικα απο μια τετοια γέννα με ενα Χ φυλοσυνδετο και αλλο ενα Χ απο φαινοτυπικα υπολειπόμενη αυτοσωμικη μεταλλαξη..Ευχαριστώ


Σου το απάντησα στην αρχή.. Normal Grey!  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες το πουλάκι που είναι φορέας Pied έχει μικρά σημάδια στο σβέρκο του, κίτρινου ή λευκού χρώματος!


Τα σημαδακια αυτα μπορουν εχουν οποιοδηποτε σχημα και μεγεθος? Παρατηρωντας αλλα πουλια φορεις pied εχω παρατηρησει διαφορες.. π.χ. η Φλατζα σας εχει κιτρινα μεγαλα σημαδια σε ολο το σβερκο της ενω ο Πονγκο μου εχει μια ασπρη τελιτσα.. Τι παιζει?

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι Νίκο! Έτσι ακριβώς είναι!!!

----------


## makel23

Δηλαδη ενα ομοζυγο αυτοσωμικο υπολειπόμενο κυριαρχει της φυλοσύνδετης μεταλλαξης ετσι? Θελω να πω ενα pied αν ηταν φορεας pied θα μπορουσε θεωρητικα να ειναι και pearl ετσι?

----------


## mitsman

Ενα αρσενικο split to pied θα μπορουσε να ειναι και split to pearl , ενα θηλυκο δεν θα μπορουσε ομως....

----------


## makel23

αλλο θελω να πω..ενα αρσενικο ΧL ΧL που κανονικα θα ηταν λουτινο αν ειναι XL XL pp τοτε θα είναι pied?

----------


## vicky_ath

Μάκη με μπέρδεψες τώρα....




> Δηλαδη ενα ομοζυγο αυτοσωμικο υπολειπόμενο κυριαρχει της φυλοσύνδετης μεταλλαξης ετσι?


Όχι δεν κυριαρχεί κανένα υπέρ του άλλου.... συνεπικρατή είναι μεταξύ τους...




> Θελω να πω ενα pied αν ηταν φορεας pied θα μπορουσε θεωρητικα να ειναι και pearl ετσι?


Αν ένα πουλί είναι pied δεν μπορεί να είναι και φορέας Pied... ή το ένα ή το άλλο θα είναι....
Ένα πουλί μπορεί να είναι pearl split to pied (θηλυκό ή αρσενικό)
Παράδειγμα η Φρόσω μου... φαίνεται το κίτρινο σημαδάκι στο σβέρκο της!  :winky: 


Επίσης ένα πουλί μπορεί να είναι pearl pied, σαν την Πίτσι μας: 


Και τέλος τα αρσενικά μπορούν να είναι Pied split to pearl, ενώ τα θηλυκά όχι, όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης!




> ενα αρσενικο ΧL ΧL που κανονικα θα ηταν λουτινο αν ειναι XL XL pp τοτε θα είναι pied?


Όχι... θα είναι lutino pied. Εμφανισιακά θα έχεις ένα λουτίνο πουλί, αλλά θα είναι και Pied το οποίο όμως πρακτικά δε μπορεί να φανεί!

----------


## makel23

Πωωω μπερδευτικα παλι..στα φυλοσυνδετα μια χαρα ηταν..αυτο που με μπερδευει ειναι τα pied τι Χ χρωμοσοματα εχουν..http://www.cockatiel.org/genetics/index.html εδω εχει ενα παραδειγμα XC XP pp και το λεει pied split to cinamon and pearl αυτο το πουλι θα είναι pied ετσι? Αν ηταν XP XP pp θα ηταν περλ παιντ ή παιντ κλασσικο? Στον φαινοτυπο δεν το χω καθολου απ ότι καταλαβαίνεις  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vicky_ath

> εχει ενα παραδειγμα XC XP pp και το λεει pied split to cinamon and pearl αυτο το πουλι θα είναι pied ετσι? Αν ηταν XP XP pp θα ηταν περλ παιντ ή παιντ κλασσικο? Στον φαινοτυπο δεν το χω καθολου απ ότι καταλαβαίνεις


Ναι έτσι όπως τα είπες θα είναι.... όταν λέμε ότι ένα πουλί είναι "1" split to "2", το 1 είναι ο φαινότυπός του και τα split είναι οι μεταλλάξεις στις οποίες είναι φορέας!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Ναι έτσι όπως τα είπες θα είναι.... όταν λέμε ότι ένα πουλί είναι "1" split to "2", το 1 είναι ο φαινότυπός του και τα split είναι οι μεταλλάξεις στις οποίες είναι φορέας!


Ααααα. τωρα καταλαβα τι εννοουσατε οταν μιλαγατε κινεζικα..  ::

----------


## demis

Aν βγαλουνε μικρα μια θυλικια περλ τσιναμον με εναν αρσενικο νορμαλ γκρι φοραια περλ και πιθανον να εχει γονιδιο και τσιναμον υπαρχει περπτωση να βγαλουν τσιναμονακια? Επισεις υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου βγαλουν και αρσενικα περλ και θυλικα? γιατι την πρωτη φορα που η θυλικια μας ηταν γκρι τα περλ που γεννησανε ηταν ολα θυλικα ενω τα 2 γκριζακια ηταν αρσενικα και το ενα θυλικο. Τους γονεις του αρσενικου δεν τους ξερω αλλα η αδερφη του ηταν τσιναμον περλ οπως και η θυλικια που του εβαλα τωρα. Γι αυτο λεω πιθανον να εχει και φορεας τσιναμον.  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us Αυτη ειναι η θυλικια και ο γκριζος ειναι  ο αρσενικος μου

----------


## makel23

ευχαριστω πολυ δημητρη και βικη!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Aν βγαλουνε μικρα μια θυλικια περλ τσιναμον με εναν αρσενικο νορμαλ γκρι φοραια περλ και πιθανον να εχει γονιδιο και τσιναμον υπαρχει περπτωση να βγαλουν τσιναμονακια? Επισεις υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου βγαλουν και αρσενικα περλ και θυλικα? γιατι την πρωτη φορα που η θυλικια μας ηταν γκρι τα περλ που γεννησανε ηταν ολα θυλικα ενω τα 2 γκριζακια ηταν αρσενικα και το ενα θυλικο. Τους γονεις του αρσενικου δεν τους ξερω αλλα η αδερφη του ηταν τσιναμον περλ οπως και η θυλικια που του εβαλα τωρα. Γι αυτο λεω πιθανον να εχει και φορεας τσιναμον.


Ναι Θέμη! Θα πάρεις αρχεγονα, cinnamon, pearl και cinnamon pearl! Και αρσενικά και θηλυκά!  :winky: 

Αν όμως ο αρσενικός δεν είναι φορέας cinnamon τότε θα πάρεις μόνο αρχέγονα και pearl και όσα είναι αρσενικά θα είναι φορείς cinnamon!

----------


## demis

Πολυ καλα ευχαριστω βικυ. Του χρονου θα εχουμε εκπληξεις δηλαδη. Φετος για μενα ηταν δωρο για μενα που βγαλαμε περλακια γιατι ειναι τα αγαπημενα μου. Αυτο ειναι το θαυμα στην αναπαραγωγης τους.

----------


## serafeim

Φιλοσυνδετο με υπολειπομενο τι μικρα βγαινουν?

----------


## vicky_ath

Σεραφείμ μετά από τόσο καιρό κάνεις εσύ τέτοια ερώτηση??????????????? Με απογοητεύεις.....

----------


## serafeim

το σκεφτομουν τοσο καιρο... αλλα δεν εβγαζα ακρη.. μπηκα στο αρθρο σου αλλα ουτε και εκει ελεγε οποτε λεω ας ρωτησω!!!  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

ουσιαστικά θα το σκεφτείς ως δυο διαφορετικούς συνδυασμούς.. αφού η μία μετάλλαξη δεν επηρεάζει την άλλη.
Οπότε αυτά τα γράφω στο άρθρο!

----------


## serafeim

Ακομα δεν τον βρηκα .. χαχα  :Happy: 
δεν πειραζει θα ψαξω ξανα και ξανα!!
Καλυτερα ετσι να ψαχτο κι αλλο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Φυλοσυνδετο αρσενικο(πχ λουτινο) χ υπολειπομενο θυληκο(pied) ---> φυλοσυνδετα θυληκα(λουτινο στην προκειμενη περιπτωση), νορμαλ αρσενικα(φορεις μεταλαξης, λουτινο και pied )-θυληκα, και αν ο αρσενικος ειναι φορεας μεταλαξης(pied στην προκειμενη περιπτωση) τοτε υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες για pied μωρα.

Σωστα? 
Ειχα καιρο να τα διαβασω, γι' αυτο εκανα μια επαναληψουλα, ελπιζω να τα λεω καλα!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Στην περιπτωση μου:
Λουτινο Θυληκο-Περλε αρσενικο

----------


## mitsman

> Φιλοσυνδετο με υπολειπομενο τι μικρα βγαινουν?





> Στην περιπτωση μου:
> Λουτινο Θυληκο-Περλε αρσενικο


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη...
ειπα βλακια!! οντως!! συγγνωμη!!!  :sad: 
εχω δυο φυλοσυνδετα!!!
πωωω.... συγχωρεστε με!!  :sad:

----------


## serafeim

η ερωτηση ειναι αλλη τωρα!!
πως θα βγαινουν τα μικρα?
περλε και λουτινο ωραια αλλα το φυλο τους δεν προσδιοριζεται?

----------


## vicky_ath

Μα δε θα βγάλεις λουτίνο πουλάκια βρε Σεραφείμ...
Περλέ και normal grey θα πάρεις. Τα μεν θηλυκά ενώ τα δε αρσενικά, τα οποία θα είναι φορεις λουτίνο και περλέ.

Ποιο είναι το περλέ αρσενικό σου???

----------


## serafeim

ναι περλε αρσενικο!!
χωρις να ξερουμε ουτε παο το ενα ουτε απο το αλλο γονεις!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

ποιο είναι ρώτησα... να μου το δείξεις θέλω...

----------


## serafeim

αααα θα σου βγαλω αυριο φωτογραφια τον περλε!!!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Καλησπερα παιδια !

μια ερωτηση κ απο εμενα, θηλυκο Pied,cinnamon,pearle με αρσενικο #1Pied ή #2ied,pearle ή #3pied,wf,(#4 +pearle)

τι παιρνουμε ?  :Big Grin:  

Ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων

----------


## vicky_ath

Στέλιο σου έχω απαντήσει στα ερωτήματα αυτά.... εκτός αν δε σε κάλυψε η απάντηση μου και γι'αυτό ξαναρωτάς...

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Καλημέρα Βίκυ ! 

Απλα ειμαι λιγο χοντροκεφαλος  ::  , θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλώ ν μ τα πεις αλλη μια φορα  :Happy:  ;

----------


## vicky_ath

> #1Pied ή #2ied,pearle ή #3pied,wf,(#4 +pearle)


#1: Όλα Pied

#2: Όλα pearl pied

#3: Όλα Pied

#4: Όλα pearl pied

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ευχαριστώ !! Οποτε καθολου αρχέγονα !

----------


## vicky_ath

Όχι καθόλου!!

----------


## serafeim

> ποιο είναι ρώτησα... να μου το δείξεις θέλω...


1000 συγγνωμη Βικυ σε ξεχασα... τωρα τοθυμηθηκα!!!
οριστε η φωτογραφια!!!
 

Να κανω παλι μια ιδια ερωτηση που απο λαθος μου την ειχα ρωτηση αλαλ δεν απαντηθηκε.. .^_^
Εχω σπασει το κεφαλι μου με τα αρθρα αλλα ακρη δεν βρησκω....



> Φιλοσυνδετο με υπολειπομενο τι μικρα βγαινουν?


Λουτινο (θηλυκο)-Pied (αρσενικο)

και αλλη μια τελευταια ελπιζω!!!
Pearl (αρσενικο) - Normal Grey (θηλυκο) με φορεα Pied = ???? ****


****Εδω ξερω οτι ολα τα θυληκα θα ειανι περλε και ολα τα νορμαλ θα ειναι αρσενικα με φορεις της μετταλαξης (περλε).... το γονιδιο Pied της Εμιλυς θα μεταφερθει απλα στα μικρα ή υπαρχει καποια περιπτωση να βγει και Pied απο αυτο?

----------


## serafeim

Να ρωτησω κατι ακομη!!
Ταγονιδια των παππουδων του πουλιου παιζουν ρολο ή "χανονται"?
δηλαδη μετρανε των γονιων μονο...

----------


## vicky_ath

> 1000 συγγνωμη Βικυ σε ξεχασα... τωρα το θυμηθηκα!!!
> 
> Λουτινο (θηλυκο)-Pied (αρσενικο)
> 
> και αλλη μια τελευταια ελπιζω!!!
> Pearl (αρσενικο) - Normal Grey (θηλυκο) με φορεα Pied = ???? ****
> 
> 
> ****Εδω ξερω οτι ολα τα θυληκα θα ειανι περλε και ολα τα νορμαλ θα ειναι αρσενικα με φορεις της μετταλαξης (περλε).... το γονιδιο Pied της Εμιλυς θα μεταφερθει απλα στα μικρα ή υπαρχει καποια περιπτωση να βγει και Pied απο αυτο?


Σεραφείμ και εγώ σε ξέχασα.... συγνώμη και από μένα λοιπόν!

*-Θηλυκό: Lutino X Αρσενικό: Pied* = όλα τα πουλάκια αρχέγονα φορείς pied. Τα αρσενικά θα είναι και φορείς λουτίνο.
*-Θηλυκό: Normal Grey/Pied X Αρσενικό: Pearl* =  θηλυκά περλέ και αρσενικά αρχέγονα φορείς περλέ. Και το 50% των μικρών μπορούν να ειναι και φορείς Pied. Όχι Pied όμως...

Να υπενθυμίσω και το θεματάκι αυτό που μας κάνει τους υπολογισμούς...
*Γενετικός υπολογιστής για διάφορα είδη παπαγάλων*


> Να ρωτησω κατι ακομη!!
> Ταγονιδια των παππουδων του πουλιου παιζουν ρολο ή "χανονται"?
> δηλαδη μετρανε των γονιων μονο...


Εξαρτάται από το είδος του γονιδίου και τον γονιό...

----------


## serafeim

δυσκολευομουν με τον γεννετικο υπολογισμο!! γι αυτο!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

*-Θηλυκό: Normal Grey/Pied X Αρσενικό: Pearl* =  θηλυκά περλέ και αρσενικά αρχέγονα φορείς περλέ. Και το 50% των μικρών μπορούν να ειναι και φορείς Pied. Όχι Pied όμως...

εδω ομως κα ιτα θυληκα περλε μπορει να ειναι και φορεις pied ή μονο τα αρσενικα αρχεγονα?

----------


## vicky_ath

> δυσκολευομουν με τον γεννετικο υπολογισμο!! γι αυτο!


Που δυσκολευόσουν??? Εσύ δεν υπολογίζεις τίποτα... μόνο βάζεις τις μεταλλάξεις του κάθε πουλιού... και πατάς Generate και τα βγάζει μόνο του!




> Και *το 50% των μικρών* μπορούν να ειναι και φορείς Pied. Όχι Pied όμως...





> εδω ομως κα ιτα θυληκα περλε μπορει να ειναι και φορεις pied ή μονο τα αρσενικα αρχεγονα?


Το 50% των μικρών σημαίνει ΟΛΩΝ των μικρών... είτε αρσενικών είτε θηλυκών...

----------


## serafeim

ααα ολων των μικρων... χαχα  :Fighting0029: 
δεν καταλαβαινω ετσι οπως εχει τις μεταλλαξεις!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## geo_ilion

βικυ αυτο ειναι το μικρουλι ειναι απο εως 8 μηνων τι ακριβως ειναι απο μεταλλαξη και αν ειναι αρσενικο η θυληκο

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ειναι whiteface cinnamon pearl pied. ειναι πααααααρα πολυ σπανια μεταλλαξη στην Ελλαδα. πραγματικα πολυ δυσκολα βρισκεις τετοια μεταλλαξη! μοιαζει μεγαλυτερο απο 8 μηνων.. εαν βεβαια εχει ταυτοτητα ή το εχεις απο μικρουλη τοτε οκ. επειδη ειναι και pied, δυσκολα θα κρινεις το φυλο απο την μεταλλαξη και μονο (αν και το κοβω περισσοτερο για θηλυκο επειδη δεν εχει περλιτσες στην πλατη..η Βικυ θα σου πει σιγουρα).. κανει καθολου μελωδιες οπως τα αρσενικα, ή κανει μονοτονους ηχους οπως τα θηλυκα??

----------


## mitsman

> ειναι whiteface cinnamon pearl pied. ειναι πααααααρα πολυ σπανια μεταλλαξη στην Ελλαδα. πραγματικα πολυ δυσκολα βρισκεις τετοια μεταλλαξη! μοιαζει μεγαλυτερο απο 8 μηνων.. εαν βεβαια εχει ταυτοτητα ή το εχεις απο μικρουλη τοτε οκ. επειδη ειναι και pied, δυσκολα θα κρινεις το φυλο απο την μεταλλαξη και μονο (αν και το κοβω περισσοτερο για θηλυκο επειδη δεν εχει περλιτσες στην πλατη..η Βικυ θα σου πει σιγουρα).. κανει καθολου μελωδιες οπως τα αρσενικα, ή κανει μονοτονους ηχους οπως τα θηλυκα??



 ::  ::  ::

----------


## geo_ilion

το εχω δεκα μερες το εχω σε καραντινα τωρα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη, εμαθα απο τους καλυτερους......  :Happy0159:

----------


## geo_ilion

δημητρη αρσενικο η θυληκο τι λες εσυ

----------


## mitsman

Οπως ακριβως ειπε ο Νικος, επειδη ειναι η μεταλλαξη τετοια οτι και να πουμε θα ηταν απλα στην τυχη...... Εγω με την Βικυ λεμε στην τυχη οτι ειναι αρσενικο.... μην βιαζεσαι και συντομα θα ξερεις!

----------


## geo_ilion

ελπιζω και εγω στην τυχη . . .  :Anim 37:  :Angel02: 
να ειναι το ζευγαρι της λινας μου (λουτινο θηλυκο)

----------


## geo_ilion

το λεει και η βικυ ε; τουλαχιστον πατε πιο πολυ προς το αρσενικο;

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο και οι δυο στην τυχη το λεμε.... ετσι μας μοιαζει.... cinnamon με λουτινο δινει βρωμικα πουλακια ομως!!!
ΑΝ βγει θηλυκο και δεν σου κανει, εδω ειμαστε να κανουμε καποια ανταλλαγη ισως!!!

 :Happy0159:

----------


## geo_ilion

να του κανω καμια εξεταση dna δεν ξερω και πως γινεται αυτο σιγουρα σε γιατρο αλλα δεν ξερω

----------


## mitsman

Μην βιαζεσαιιιιιιιιι!!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

τι ηλικια πιστευεις πως εχει δεν ειναι 6-8 μηνων;

----------


## mitsman

βγαλε μια φωτογραφια το εσωτερικο της φτερουγας αυριο!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

ενταξη αυριο το καταλαβα . . . 
χανει παντος φτερα τωρα απο πτεροροια

----------


## geo_ilion

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## geo_ilion

δεν αργησα πολυ ε δημητρη; 
δεν μπορουσα τις προηγουμενες μερες αργουσα να ερθω και δεν ηθελα να το ενοχλησω sorry

----------


## serafeim

Θυληκο μου φενεται εμενα!!!

----------


## mitsman

2 ενδεχομενα υπαρχουν είτε ειναι θηλυκο το πουλακι είτε ειναι μικροτερο απο 6 μηνων και δεν εχει περασει την πρωτη του πτερορροια!

----------


## geo_ilion

αληθεια;
 οχι ρε παλι βλακεια εκανα  εγω αρσενικο wf ηθελα 
δημητρη ειναι σιγουρα θηλυκο τωρα που ειδες την φτερουγα του;

----------


## mitsman

Δεν διαβαζεις Γιωργο αυτα που σου γραφω!!!!
Ειπα οτι είτε ειναι θηλυκο!
ΕΙΤΕ ειναι μικροτερο απο 6 μηνων και δεν εχει περασει την πρωτη του πτερορροια!

----------


## geo_ilion

δεν πρεπει να ειναι μικροτερο απο 6 μηνων αφου αυτος που το πηρα μου ειπε ειναι 6-8 μηνων. αρα θηλυκο.
βεβαια χανει πουπουλα 15 μερες που το εχω εγω. τωρα οχι πολλα και αυτος μου ειχε πει οτι εχανε και σε αυτων πουπουλα απο πτεροροια

----------


## geo_ilion

η μεταλλαξη λετε οτι ειναι;

----------


## geo_ilion

αποψη μου με αυτα που εχω διαβασει cinnamon pearl pied ( οχι οτι τα εχω καταλαβει και ολα )
προσπαθησαν και καποιοι φιλοι να μου το δοσουν να καταλαβω και τα φυλοσυνθετα αλλα ματαιος κοπος

----------


## vicky_ath

Cinnamon pied είναι Γιώργο...!

----------


## geo_ilion

δηλαδη δεν ειναι  pearl βικυ; 
δεν ξερω εν ειναι καλο η κακο αυτο . . . 
με την λουτινο την θηλυκια βικυ σαν ζευγαρι τη απογονους βγαζει ( αν  με το καλο παντα . . . )

----------


## mitsman

Αρσενικα αρχεγονα φορεις λουτινο και σινναμον
θηλυκα σινναμον φορεις παιντ 
ΑΝ η θηλυκια ειναι φορεας παιντ θα παρεις και παιντ πουλακια και αρσενικα και θηλυκα
και σινναμον παιντ θηλυκα!

----------


## geo_ilion

σε ευχαριστω δημητρη . . .
μπορουμε να πουμε οτι ειναι αρσενικο με σιγουρια ε;

----------


## mitsman

πως μπορεις να το πεις αυτο σε ενα παιντ πουλακι απο μια φωτογραφια?

----------


## geo_ilion

το ξερω βρε δημητρη αλλα ειπα μια και εχω τους γνωστες . . .

----------


## vicky_ath

> το ξερω βρε δημητρη αλλα ειπα μια και εχω τους γνωστες . . .


Δεν εχει να κάνει με γνώσεις αυτό... στα pied δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να ξέρουμε το φύλο όσες γνώσεις και να έχουμε...

----------


## geo_ilion

> Δεν εχει να κάνει με γνώσεις αυτό... στα pied δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να ξέρουμε το φύλο όσες γνώσεις και να έχουμε...


εχεις δικιο βικυ μου σε ευχαριστω 
να σε ρωτησω βικυ pearl δεν ειναι ε;
μου το ειπε ο δημητρης αλλα εχει κατι ασπρα στα φτερα του γιαυτο το λεω
το ξερω οτι στα αρσενικα φευγουν οι περλες αλλα λεω . . .

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπορεί... αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου το πω με σιγουριά, ούτε και να το αποκλείσω όμως...

----------


## geo_ilion

> Μπορεί... αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου το πω με σιγουριά, ούτε και να το αποκλείσω όμως...


αχ βρε βικυ ξερω που ρωταω σας ευχαριστω και τους δυο 
βικυ αν ειναι και περλε θα εχει καποιο περλε απογονο αν ζευγαρωσει με το λουτινο θηλυκο ;

----------


## vicky_ath

θηλυκούς απογόνους ναι...

----------


## geo_ilion

κατα τα αλλα οτι μου ειπε ο δημητρης ε;

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι!!

----------


## geo_ilion

ευχαριστω για ολα αν και σας εχω πρηξει και τους δυο . . .

----------


## ΕΥΑ ΛΟΥΚ

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρη..

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Δεν καταλαβα κατι αν εχουμε ενα αρσενικο Pied με θυλικο Perl και το αντιστροφο τι θα εχουμε?

----------


## vicky_ath

Εσύ με αυτά που διάβασες τι πιστεύεις ότι θα βγει από ένα τέτοιο ζευγάρωμα?

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Ναι θα βγει μισα περλ και μισα pied ή αναμεικτα χρωματα;

----------


## vicky_ath

*1) Αρσενικό pied X θηλυκό pearl* = 100% αρχέγονα μωρά φορείς pied. τα αρσενικά μωρά θα είναι και φορείς περλέ

*2) Αρσενικό pearl X θηλυκό pied* = όλα τα αρσενικά αρχέγονα φορείς pearl+pied και όλα τα θηλυκά pearl φορείς pied.

Μάλλον δεν διάβασες αρκετά καλά το άρθρο Δήμο....

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Ναι η αληθεια ειναι δεν το διαβασα ακομη ολο ευχαριστω παντως!!!

----------

